

High Tech Angel Panel: 2010 Trends at Hacker Dojo Jan-18-2010 - skmurphy
http://fountainblue.biz/resources/hightech.html

======
skmurphy
Chance to meet these panelists. Tickets $21-42 in advance

    
    
       Bill Reichert, Garage Technology Ventures
       Jim Connor, Board Member, Sand Hill Angels
       Edward Esber, Angels Forum and Halo Fund
       Ann Miura-Ko, Partner, Maples Investments
       Ron Weissman, Band of Angels

